# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  سؤال محرج ... للمتزوجات فقط ..!!

## nofa_ad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 

الموضوع اللي بتكلم فيه وايد محرج ..!! لكن ماعرف كيف اتصرف ... انا توني متزوجه ومرات امر بمواقف ويا زوجي ... يعني مثلا يسألني ليش هالمنطقة لونها اسمر عن لون جسمج ؟؟؟ >>> طبعن انتو فاهمين شو اقصد ؟؟ 

هالموضوع كنت وايد احاتيه قبل الزواج .. وسألت المتزوجات قالولي عادي .. لنه هو اكيد يعاني من نفس المشكله .. !! وطبعا اكيد الريال بعد فيه وايد عيوب في جسمه .. بس ليش يعلق ع الحرمه ؟؟؟ 


بنات والله انا وايد منحرجه هالشي مب بايدي .. انا وايد احافظ ع نظافتي الشخصيه والحمدلله جميله والكل يمدحني وجدامه بعد .. وهو يعرف هالشي لكن يحاول يطلع فيني عيب ..! وانا ماعرف كيف احله .. لني جربت وايد اشيا والنتيجه مؤقته ويرد اللون شرات قبل .! واعتقد ان جونا الحار والرطوبه ما يساعد انه الوحده تكون بيضه في مثل هالمنطقه .!


شوو اسوييي والله ما افتح الليت والسبه ماباه يشووووووووووووووووف ..!!!!!!


انصحوووني يزاكن الله الف خير ..!

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## النقبية80

الله يعينج بس المفروض مايعلق على هالمنطقه بس انتي قوليله انج تحاولين تستخدمين اشياء للتفتيح بس ماشي فايده اذا عنده هو حل خله يساعدج ليش لا

----------


## *عواش*

لا تحاتييين

قولي له يعني من بيااااااضك والله ي قهروون مايجوفون اعمارهم 

يعني نحن شو بأيدنااااااااااااااا حملو وربوو وماعرف شوو اخرتها يبون كل شي عللى مزاجهم

خاطري بس اعرف شو بيححلصوون لو كان ابيض الله يهديييييييييييييييييهم

----------


## يدتي حياتي

حياتي والله لا تتضايقين هذا بس لانج توج متزوجة بعدين ما بيقول جيه صدقيني وفهميه قوليله الجو في المارات كذا وكذا 

انا الحمدلله لونها نفس لوني جسمي بس لا تستحيت ولا تنحرجين وقوليله شي طبيعي اغلبية البنات جيه

----------


## نسايم روح

انا اول ماتزوجت كان كل شي يصير في ظلام او اناره خافته جدا جدا والحين يوم حملت كل شي اعقه على الحمل

----------


## nofa_ad

ادري اني بستحي من اسألته لني باول زواجي ...!! بس المشكله انه ما بيعلق الا لنه يبا اللون يتغير ..! وانا لين الحينه ما لقيت حل ..! كريمات السوق كله خررررررط وكلام فاضي ... او حلول مؤقته ..!


انزين شو اسوييييييييي؟؟! ماباه يشوووف برررررررررررررع ويتحسر ويقااارن .!

----------


## اذكروا الله

قولي بالعكس عايبني جسمي و لتحطينله اعذار لتحسسينه انج مب راضية عن نفسج 

وقوليله انزين ليش انته بعد جيه هههههههههههههه

----------


## فرح راكـ

حبوبه انا ملقوفه بس انتي لاتستحين من هالشي
ترى كل الحريم او البنات جي
المنطقه عندهم اغمج لانها ماتتهوى 
وجربي لو شي كريمات تفتيح لاني ماعرف بصراحه

بس انتي لاتحسسينه ان هالشي عيب او شي مب حلو

هالشي من عدم التهويه وهالامور

وخلج واثقه من عمرج حطي بودره وجي يعني

----------


## كلي برآءه

الحمدلله ريلي مآ قآلي شي 

مع انه انآ يضآيقني هالشي 

وجربت كريمآت بس تعبت مآ شي فآيده 
جان اطنش والله كريم خخ

----------


## nofa_ad

انا ما احسسه اني مستحيه ابد .. بس اقوله لني نظيفه بسبت العطور ودهن العود .. خخخخخ 

ويوم اقوله وايد بنات شراتي واخس ..! يقول اشدراج ..؟ اقووله اسمعت ...! يقولي بس انا سمعت من ربعي ان لوونه ابيض على وردي ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ادريبه شايف صور ايام المراهقه بس ما يبا يعترف

----------


## أم موزانة

حبيبتي عادي ولاتضايجين ؛ انتي توج عروس ومع الايام بيتعود .. ليش ماتجربين ملح الحليب هذا وايد يفتح المناطق الداكنه .. الله يسعدج حبوبه ..

----------


## ثمايل

في كريم اسمه ساوش بيتش لتفتيح المناطق الحساسه يعرضون في عالم التسووق 

وشفت وحده حاطه موضووع تمدح ها الكريم 

بس عناتي في ذمتي انا ما استخدمت ها الكريم بس سمعت عنه وحبيت افيدج

----------


## روح الورد21

لا تتعقدين و طنشي السالفه لأن معظم الحريم جي اللون عندهم لأن نحن في جو حار و رطوبة و هاي الاسباب تخلي اللون يصير في هاي المنطقة غير عن باجي الجسم =)

و اهم شيء مثل ما قلتي النظافة =)

----------


## أحلى زهرة

ها شي طبيعي

----------


## مغروره بحسنها

قولي له ها شي عادي عند كل الحريم انا المنطقه هاي بالذات اغنج عن باجي الجسم 
وخليه ايشوف نفسه نفس لون جسمه 
والله يعييين من ها الريايييل الي يبون كل شي حلو وابيض

----------


## بسمه الحياه

لو ريلي قالي هالمنطقه ليش سودا ... طبعا ارد عليه بنفس الكلام اقوله ليش المنطقه عندك طحين مثلا؟
وساعات من نفسه حليله يقول لاتزعلين من زين لون اكواعي مثلا كلنا جيه عادي شي طبيعي بس هو
يبى يشوفني اتنرفز والا لا ردي عليه بنفس الكلمه 


اذا علق ع كروشتي اقوله من زين كرشتك يعني تقول وحده حامل بالشهر التاسع واظحك يرد يظحك
ويسكت ... ردي عليه بالمثل وطاف

----------


## أم سلامه2006

حبيبتي استمري ع الاشيا المؤقته ووقتها حطي بودره و وجيه عساس ما ينتبه وايد

----------


## [email protected]@القلب@@H

للرفع

----------


## مربوشة دبي

ردي عليه لاتخلينه ايعلق جي هو ياخذ راحته 

يعني قفطيه اشوي جي بيسكت

----------


## دلووعتهم

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## Asooma

مممم قوليله الخليجيات كلهم جيه 

شبابنا الله يهديهم يبون عارضات ازياء ووحده كامله

الي يقول هم مره كل شي فيهم حلو

وبعدين احس الريال المفروض مايقول هالشي حق حرمته من باب الذوق يعني وماظن كل شي فيه حلو

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

اهتمي بعمرك 
لانها اهم منطقه بالنسبه للريال

----------


## sedigheh

حبيبتي اتصلي في اي اخصايي بشره لان سمعت يقدرون يسوون كل جسمج لون واحد طبعا مع ليزر بس انا ماعرف عن هالموضوع ولا اعرف اسم هالعمليه اذا ريلج مصر على ان تكون بشرتج كلها نفس اللون جربي الدكاتره بس صراحه حبيبيتي انا بقولج شي انا ولدي قبل ماكنت البسه البابمبرز كنت احط له كريم البامبرز بس مره ولدي ياله اسهال و انا كل يوم كنت اسير بيت امي بس للاسف كل مره كنت انسى اودي وياي الكريم و هو كل نص ساعه كنت اغسله لمدة اسبوع للاسف بعد الاسبوع سار لون هالمنطقه اسود و يالسه اقول يمكن يوم كنا صغار امهاتنا ماحطوا لنا كريم البامبرز و كانوا يغسلونا و يلبسونا بامبرز على الطول والله بعدني مااكتشفت هالسر بس انا صدق ولدي تغير لون المنطقه !! بس انا قايله حق ريلي مره سرت صالون و الحرمه حرقت لي هالمنطقه ويا الحلاوه (هههههههه مسكين مصدق) !!!!!! شو نسوي بعد !!!

----------


## عيون الزارعي

يبونااا نفس هالاجنبيات الوصخاات اللي يدخلن الحمام و ما يتغسلون وع وع وع ... 
و بعدين زخي ريلج و خليه واقف يدام المنظره و قوليله شوف عمرك .. و قوليله هاي خلقت ربك .. 
و شبابنا عارفين ان الخليجيات جي ف ليش الاحراج .. و ليش يطمحون يلاقون نفس ما كانوااا يشفونه او يسمعون عنه .. 
الله يهديهم يارب

----------


## ميثانو

عادي الغاليه شو المشكله 

قوليله لاني مسلمه واتغسل واتوضأ 

لازم تسمر هالمنطقه من الرطوبه 


يعني انا ابا افهم ليشاتحسسون ازواجكم بهالشي 

ولا تقوللهم بتستخدمون كريمات تفتيح 

لو شو مافتحتن الماي يسمر هالمنطقه 


وقوليله البضاء الله يعزك ماتتغسل 

الا يتمششن بالكلينكس ... لاصلاه ولا عباده 

والريحه هب عند حد ... الا لووون بس 

لكن انتي الطيب والزين منج 


شعليج منه ولا تتحسسين

عااااااااااااااااااااااااادي 


اسهل طريقه 

الاضاءه الخافته ...... عليج ابها

----------


## قلوب العذارى

قوليله كل البنات جي مب بس انا

----------


## عنووووده ad

الله يعينج

----------


## زجاجه شفافه

*قوليله اش دراك انه مال البنات لونه ابيض ووردي ....ليش شايف مال امنوه لونه ابيض ووردي ...؟؟؟؟

ودايما خليج مستحيه .... وطلعيله حجج ....؟ قوليله يوم الدوره اتقرب يغمج اللون .... ؟ مثلا ... كنت احط كريمات

عطور ....؟ او صابون وخرب لي المنطقه واغمجت لونها ....؟او مثلا انه ياج إلتهاب ........إلخ

وعليج بالحلول المؤقته ....؟ ( مكياج ) وإذا ماتبين طنشي .....

كنت احاتي مثلج قبل الزواج بس وقتها ماكنت اخليه ايشوف المنطقه ايام الزواج ..... وإذا بيستوي هالشي اقوله 

استحي صك الليت ولا الستاره ... والحمدلله ... ماشاف المنطقه ولا انه مركز عليها ... والحين عدى كم من شهر ... 

وخلاص هم بروحهم اتلاقينهم مب متفيقين ايشوفون المنطقه ...؟ ( وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله )*

----------


## قايده الغزلان

انا ما اوافق كل وحدة تقول حق ريلها كل البنات جي والا اللي تقدم له اعذار

وانا مع اللي قالوا لو قالج هالكلام ..قوليله انا كاملة والكامل الله جمال ونظافة واهتمام بالنفس يعني انت اللي كامل وما فيك عيوب ...صدقيني ما بيرد يعيدها

خلج واثقة من نفسج لا تحسسينه انج زعلت واستحيت 

بعدين انت الله يهديج خفضي الاضاءة وبعدي الشموع عشان ما يلاحظ او حاولي تحطين لمعة وبودرة وما بينشاف 

اصلا من زينهم الاجنبيات وعارضات الازياء عادي يعرضون فيهم شعر والا يشلونه بموس

لكن نحن مسلمين ونظاف

----------


## بنت المسافر

لا تستحين 
قوليله كل البنات جذيه يعني هم ما فيه 
عيوب

----------


## nofa_ad

مشكوورااااات خواتي وماقصرتن ... اعتقد هو بس يبا يحرجني ويحسسني بالنقص لني وايد احسسه باني واثقه من عمري فكل شي الا هالموضوووع وايد منحرجه منه ... !! ماباه يكون سبب في انه يشووف بررررع !!

----------


## السعادة ال

الله يعينج فديتج

----------


## بطاقه

اختي عندي لج حل وانا جربته بس بعدني مستمره وإن شاء الله يفيدج وإذا فادج ادعيلي 

بس يبغيله صبر لا تقولين اسبوع وخلاص ، لا على الأقل النتيجه بتظهر شوي 

بعد شهر وكل ما استمريتي أكثر بتشوفين نتيجه أحسن ، يعني لا توقفين شهرين ثلاثه تقريبا 

اخلطي زيت زيتون مع عصير ليمون وماء ورد ،، واذا ما تحملتي الليمون بدليه بالنشا كل يوم مرتين صبح ومساء 

وبالتوفيق .

----------


## đł3.šтчłıšн

من بياضهم صدق !!

----------


## احلى بلوشية

فووووووووووووق

----------


## gmare

هاااي بصمة الإماراتياااااااااااات

----------


## فرح راكـ

> هاااي بصمة الإماراتياااااااااااات


ههههههههه عجيب ردج

بس صدق كل البنات جي

----------


## بدويه كتبيه

من بياض الرياييل الحين لازم في عيوب
حاولي تمتعينه في هذا الشي ولا بفكر في البياض ولا السواد

----------


## & ذبحني حبك &

موضروري كل البنآـ كذا فديت خششكم
..
عندك اشيآء كثيرهـ
تمنع الاسمرآآآر العنآآيه بالمنطقه وتجفيفهآآ,,
وقشريهآآآ اسبوووعين
مستحيل يمر اسبوع بدون مآ أعمل تقشير للمنطقهـ
مع العنآآيه صدقيني ياقلبي تشووفين الفرق وحترجع نفس لون جسمك على حسب لون بشرتك اذا بيضاء او سمرا اوحنطآويهـ ^.^
وحبيت افيدك بعد
لاأني حاآمل الحين فبدت المنطقه تختلف لونهآ عندي عن جسمي
وقت ..××× انتي عآآرفه استخدم كريم اساس واضبطهـ يعني مع الاردآف كامله والفخذين عشآن مايبآن أختلاف في الوون
وفي المطقه من وسط اسوي مرطب الشفااايف الي بالجمعيآآآت اممم ماني ذاكره اسمه الحين بس متوفر بالجمعيات كثير
,,
وبس وحتكوني ^.^
سوري على بعض الكلآم حبيت افيدك (:
وزوجك حيكون كذآ >_<

----------


## أميرة البيت

للرفع

----------


## الزعابيه111

> موضروري كل البنآـ كذا فديت خششكم
> ..
> عندك اشيآء كثيرهـ
> تمنع الاسمرآآآر العنآآيه بالمنطقه وتجفيفهآآ,,
> وقشريهآآآ اسبوووعين
> مستحيل يمر اسبوع بدون مآ أعمل تقشير للمنطقهـ
> مع العنآآيه صدقيني ياقلبي تشووفين الفرق وحترجع نفس لون جسمك على حسب لون بشرتك اذا بيضاء او سمرا اوحنطآويهـ ^.^
> وحبيت افيدك بعد
> لاأني حاآمل الحين فبدت المنطقه تختلف لونهآ عندي عن جسمي
> ...



حبيت طريقتج بجربهاا هالسبوع 

ثانكيووو خيتووو

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

ما احب تعليقااات الريااال اوووف منهم 
والله احس العرس مذله ما اريد اعرس

----------


## جامعية

سيري اقرب عيادة جلديه معرووفه يمكن يسوون لج جلسات 

و موفقه....

----------


## زهرة الشحوح

الغاليه لا تحاتين اغلب البنات جذي
لا تنسين الدوره الشهريه
وساعات من الملابس الداخليه الملونه واللي اكثرها باللون الاسود

كلها اتاثر باجسامنا خليج مرتاحه واذا سالج ردي عليه بنفس السؤال

----------


## حمرا

شوفي فديتج لا تشغلين اللمبه او خففي ع الضوء فالليل 

عشاان هالمنطقه ما تبين لونهاا اناا جي اسوي,, واذاا قاالج هالكلام

ع طوول طلعي اي عيب فيه وقوليله انت ليش جي ما يستوي تغيره..

لا تبينيين له نج اضاايقتي وانج تحااتين وهالامور بالعكس بيني له انج عاادي

وواثقه من نفسج صدقيني الرياال بيتجااهل عقب وبيتعود

اسأل مجرب*_^

----------


## أسـومـهـ

سخااااااااااااااااااافه غير طبيعية فرياييل عسب انا نستحي ونتلوم انرد عليهم يحرجونا 

خله يطالع عمره فلمنظرة قبل عقب خله يرمس 

والله لو قالي لارد عليه واجعمه من زينهم .............. على شينهم قوات عينهم بعد

----------


## كمايل

حبيبتي فهميه ان لولف الدنيا كلها مابيحصل وحدة لونها متناسق مع جسمها لان هذا هو الطبيعي حتى قوليله انته نفسي وهاذى خلقه ربنا حبوبه

----------


## نجمة الفجر

ريلج غريب...أصلا شي طبيعي هالمنطقه يختلف لونها هب بس أنتي الكل

الأ اذا نسبه قليله ...الله أعلم ....ولو تلاحظين هب بس الحريم حتى الرياييل فيهم هالشي..

بس يمكن بعدكم معارس جدد فتعليقاات تكون زايده بس عقب بيكون عادي..

حبوبة بلا خلطات وبلا كريمات خلي الأمور ع طبيعتها ..

وبالتوفيق.

----------


## Back 2 Home

up up up

----------


## بدون احساس@

فديتج ها شي عادي اغلب الحريم جذي 
عندي لج كم نصيحة تفيدج

اول شي خلي فوطة بس حق هاي المنطقه لاتستعملين كلينكس بعد كل حمام 

2-تغسلي بماي وملح وبابونج 

3-لا تلبسين نايلون 

4-سوي حمام مغربي وقبل الحمام خبري الحرمة اللي بتعجج انها اتدقق عهاي المنطقة
حاولي كل اسبوع 

5-افركيها بعد كل سبحة بليفة مغربية وملح 

6-جففي المنطقة زين 

7-لاتحطين عطور لانها تسمر 

8- قبل السبوح حطي زيت زيتون عالمنطقة ويوم تسبحين استخدمي ليفة وفركي بها 

انشالله افدتج

----------


## سماريه طرر

مممممممممممم خاطري اساعدج بس يااختي ما عندي فكره بس خلييج واثقه من نفسج لو شو ماقال قوليله انا راضيه جي عادي ...ومن وراه جربي كريمات واي شي يخص هالمنطقه ......بس انا اللي اعرفه لو تفركين الليمون بالمنطقه.. وان شاءالله بفيدونج الخوات

----------


## الدرة المصونه

حبيبتي عااااااااااااااادي عاااااااااااااادي عاااااااااااااادي
لا تحاتين ولا تستحين من هالشي..
حتى الرياييل يعانون من هالمشكله.. 
انتي خلج واثقة من نفسج... ترا هالشي ما يعيبج.. 
وبعدين لا تلعوزينه .. كله فالظلام واتبيندين الليتات.. ترا الريال يطفر..
انا اذكر في بداية زواجي لوعت جبد ريلي.. اوني اسنحي... لا تشوفني وصكر الليتات ... لكن عقب حرج واايد وزعل... وقالي ليش ما تخليني احس اني مثل باقي الرياييل المعرسين..
ومن هاك اليوم خلاص.. قلت طاف... والحين الحمدلله الامور ماشية..

----------


## حرم_قناصUAE

قوليله كل الناس جي ليش انت شايف شي غير (( احرجيه))

----------


## اماراتية 0

الله يعينا كل العيوب فينا وهم ولا عيب الله كريم

----------


## غرشوبة السمر

*
واااااااااااااااااااااااي ><

ماتخيل انحط بموقفج

والله شي مب عادي احسه

لو يقولي بعلولي المستقبلي جي

بتم اصيح بسوي مناحه اقوى شي

ههههههههههههه

استغفرالله ياربي

شو هالرياييل شو يبون؟؟؟

مالت عليهم

خلاص مابعرس

اصلا انا شو مدخلني هالموضوع

العنوان للمتزوجات فقط

بس اللقافة لاعبة دور

الله يعينج

بس ابا اعرف وين شاف الوردي هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## شيوخ الامارات

الغاليه هذا كريم طبي iklen يبيض الاماكن الحساسه 

وان شاء الله يفيدج

----------


## سآحرة العين.!

بصراحة الريال اللي يقول جي ما عنده سالفة ..؟؟


الحمدلله والشكر ..

----------


## nofa_ad

في ردوووود ظحكتني والله خخخخخخخخخ


ع العموم مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورات خواتي ع نصايحكن ويزاكن الله الف خير

----------


## العوف

الله المستعان

----------


## بنتكم الصغيرة

هاي المشكله مالها حل 

عيزنا والله

----------


## اناناسة

الله يعينج اختي و يهديه 
الله لا يبلي اي بنت بزوج اللي ما يعرف الا ينتقد الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا على النعمه  :Smile: 

 
قوليله ليش احم احم مالك اغمق من كل مكان لوووووووول السموحه اخواتي هههههههههههههه 
قولي في كريم يبيض بستخدمه على شرط 
انت بعد تستخدم !!!!! 
قوليله المكان ها كم بيتحمل؟؟؟ 
انت تبغي كل يوم تأخذ راحتك ( عرفتي قصدي) 
ان هي للتمتع تتمتع 
ان هي للولادة بعد تتحمل 
يعني كم بتتحمل خخخخخ آسفه على الصراحه... 
والله بعض الرياييل متفيجين  
وحده تخبرني ان ريلها دوم يعلق ليش خشمج طويل شرات اليهود 
قلت لها يعني هو ملك الجمال؟؟؟ او ما شاف خشمج لما خطبج؟؟ او الحين طول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الحمدلله رب العالمين

----------


## ام ريماني

ما اعرررررررف شو اقوووووووووووووووووووووول

غير الله يعيناااااااااااااااااا

ينقدون وما يشوفون عمارهم

الحمد لله 

لكن نصيحتي لج 

دايما شلي المنطقة بالحلاوة روعه تفتح شوي وبعد تعطي نعومه

ودايما اكتب في كل مشكلة خلج وااااثقة من نفسج والا كل مرة بطلع شيئ فيج

تعرفين ليش دائمااا اكررها لاني عانيت من البداية لو كنت من قبل شخصيتي اقوي جان

كثير اشياء انحلت بسهوله خاصة يوم نحن تونا داخلين حياة يديدة

----------


## ام عبد الرحمان6

يعلق على اللون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




منكري ريلج هذا 

لاتسويله سالفة وخليج واثقة من نفسج اهم ي النظافة 

ويوم تحصلين فرصة تعلقين على شي فيه لاتسكتين خله يحس بنفس احساسج

----------


## روح السلطان

mwafag

----------


## قصة

ههههههه الحين نحن دوم جاهزين ومتعدلين ومتعطرين وما نخلي بقعة ما نظفها ونعطرها،، يت عاللون بيتعلثون، خخخخخخخ مالت عليهم،، حبيبتي لا اتحسسينه انه هذا نقص فيج، قولي له بسبب الجو الحار في الإمارات وتغطية المنطقة دايما،، مب سبهللة مثل اللي بره،، وبعدين قوليله يعني أنا لونه غامج، غنت اللي مشالله وايد فاتح ههههههههههه سكتيه بس بأسلوب مزح عشان ما يزعل ومع الأيام كل شي بيتغير،، حاولي تشتتين انتباهه عن النظر للمنطقة،، واستخدمي ليت خافت لونه غامج،، أزرق مثلا أو أحمر،،

----------


## soso0

طنشي واهتمي في المنطقه وحاولي تخفي على الاضاءه

----------


## مشوطه

كلنا في الهوا سوا بس ريلي ما يعلق الحمدالله يقولي عادي ابا اشوف لانه حلالي

----------


## أم خليييفة

لا تخلين موضوع مثل هذا يهز ثقتج بنفسج خاصة جدامه وردي عليه إنه الكل جيه وما في داعي للتجريح والريال اللي يحب حرمته يحترم ذاتها ويرضى بكل شئ فيها دام ما قاصرنه شئ وبعدين نحن مب شقر وإلا أجنبيات تراهم هم بعد فيهم سواد شوووو هالرياييل.

----------


## 3so0ola

انا مالجه والله واااااااايد احاتي هالشي من الحين خايفه شو بيقول شو بيعلق عاد ريلي نقاااااااااااااااااش يركز ويدقق ويعلق ويتنقش وايد...هئ هئ صج خاطري اعرف شو بيحصلون لو كان ابيض يلق يعني تفرق مثلا!َ!!!!!!!!

----------


## الـغـاويه

خخخخ كلنا نعاني من نفس المشكله .. 

بس لو ريلي قالي شي بقوله شوف عمرك وتعال كلمني خخخخخخخخخخخخ

نذاله ... بس الحمدلله ولا مره قال 


وماعليج منه حبيبتي .. اهم شي مثل ما قالو البنات النظافه الشخصيه 

وبما انج توج معرسه استخدمي الغسوال المهبلي يسمونه بيتادين 
هذا يقتل الجراثيم والبكتيريا والميكروبات 
ويقولون استخدام الحلاوه في هالمنطقه يبيضها بس الصرراحه مااستخدم الحلاوه انا لاني 
مااتحمل الالم .. 


الله المستعان خخخخ 

وماعليج مع الايام بيتعوود وبينسى

----------


## غلاتي كيوت

للرفع

----------


## ام حمدان26

قوليله ليش انت بعد اسمر ؟

----------


## um YaSs

عااادي حبيبتي لا تضايقين ولا شي

اذا قالج شي قوليله ها من الجو ولان نحن نتغسل بالماي الاجانب ما يتغسلون

قوليله عدااال يا توم كروز هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أحلى سندريلا

هلا وغلا
أنا ملقوفه بس عندي الحل
عليج ب بالاسكينول بالبابايا وكريم أكرتين لونه أبيض وازرق فاتح
وكل يوم قبل ما تنامين نظفي المنطقة ب الاسكينول وحطي عليها شوي من الكريم ونامي والصبح يوم بتقومين غسلي المنطقة بماي وصابون يكون خاص للمنطقه يعني لصيف وبعدين رطبيها بفازلين أو كريم جليسولين أو أي مرطب قوي بس ما يكون فيه مواد عطريه
واستمري كل يوم على نفس الطريقه لمده اسبوع وبعد الاسبوع يوم هيه ويوم لا والاسبوع اللي بعده يوم هيه ويومين لا <<<<<<<<<<< يعني كل ما ايي اسبوع قللي عدد المرا اللي تحطين فيها الكريم
ويوم بيخوز كل السواد وقفي الكريم وحطي كريم الدوكين فورت من الصيدليه وهو كريم مبيض ولا تنسين الاسكينول أهم شي
وبث ^_^
وعلى فكره بتبدى النتيجه ف اليوم الثالث أوالرابع وبتستوس المنطقه لونها وردي على أحمر <<<<<<<<< شو تبين بعد
ولا تنسيني بالدعاء
وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## أحلى سندريلا

وصح بعد ما يخوز السواااااااااااد كااااااااااااااااااامل وتوصلين للنتيجه اللي تبينها استمري ع الاسكينول والكريم المرطب

والسموحه ع القصور غلاي

----------


## ماماة الامارات

لا تخلينه يفقدج ثقتج بنفسج وانهي الموضوع بطريقه انه ما يرد يقول جيه مره ثانيه

----------


## جنة الدنيا

> الله يعينج اختي و يهديه 
> الله لا يبلي اي بنت بزوج اللي ما يعرف الا ينتقد الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا على النعمه 
> 
>  
> قوليله ليش احم احم مالك اغمق من كل مكان لوووووووول السموحه اخواتي هههههههههههههه 
> قولي في كريم يبيض بستخدمه على شرط 
> انت بعد تستخدم !!!!! 
> قوليله المكان ها كم بيتحمل؟؟؟ 
> انت تبغي كل يوم تأخذ راحتك ( عرفتي قصدي) 
> ...


واي يا اناناسه
ضحكتيني على اللي ينتقد خشم حرمته
الله يهديه
يعني من زين خشم اليود
وبعدين الخشم الطيل حلو
هذا شكله مالقى فيها عيب فقال اقول خشمها

----------


## شيوخ الامارات

> هلا وغلا
> أنا ملقوفه بس عندي الحل
> عليج ب بالاسكينول بالبابايا وكريم أكرتين لونه أبيض وازرق فاتح
> وكل يوم قبل ما تنامين نظفي المنطقة ب الاسكينول وحطي عليها شوي من الكريم ونامي والصبح يوم بتقومين غسلي المنطقة بماي وصابون يكون خاص للمنطقه يعني لصيف وبعدين رطبيها بفازلين أو كريم جليسولين أو أي مرطب قوي بس ما يكون فيه مواد عطريه
> واستمري كل يوم على نفس الطريقه لمده اسبوع وبعد الاسبوع يوم هيه ويوم لا والاسبوع اللي بعده يوم هيه ويومين لا <<<<<<<<<<< يعني كل ما ايي اسبوع قللي عدد المرا اللي تحطين فيها الكريم
> ويوم بيخوز كل السواد وقفي الكريم وحطي كريم الدوكين فورت من الصيدليه وهو كريم مبيض ولا تنسين الاسكينول أهم شي
> وبث ^_^
> وعلى فكره بتبدى النتيجه ف اليوم الثالث أوالرابع وبتستوس المنطقه لونها وردي على أحمر <<<<<<<<< شو تبين بعد
> ولا تنسيني بالدعاء
> وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


يا عينى على الطريقة

----------


## عشااااقه

:Frown:  :Frown: : :Frown: ( :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: :

----------


## *أم شهد*

ولا تفتكرين لهالموضوع ،،، شو مشكلته هذا طبيعه النساء في الخليج بشكل عام ،،، عيل باجر لي حملتي وخلفتي واحد ورا الثاني واغمجت المنطقه اكثر شو بيقول ؟،،، لا تعطيه مجال ابدا يطنز او يأثر فيج ،،، يعني ما يجوفون عمارهم فالاول ؟؟؟!!! 

والكريمات ما كريمات هذا كله خرط في خرط ،،، اهم شي النظاااااافه الشخصيه والتشطيف الدائم ،،، وبس

----------


## ٌقِـــUAEـــصَــاااايِِِد

عادي قوليه ربي خلقني جي لا اعتراض ع خلقة الرب و اظن مثل ماانا فيني عيب حتى انت و الكمال لله

----------


## جوهره عمان

مستغربه كيف يسالج؟
عادي اصلا مايقول شي ..

----------


## الأصالة

> الله يعينج اختي و يهديه 
> الله لا يبلي اي بنت بزوج اللي ما يعرف الا ينتقد الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا على النعمه 
> 
>  
> قوليله ليش احم احم مالك اغمق من كل مكان لوووووووول السموحه اخواتي هههههههههههههه 
> قولي في كريم يبيض بستخدمه على شرط 
> انت بعد تستخدم !!!!! 
> قوليله المكان ها كم بيتحمل؟؟؟ 
> انت تبغي كل يوم تأخذ راحتك ( عرفتي قصدي) 
> ...



والله سخافه في الرياييل يعني هو ما شاف خشمها في النظرة الشرعية
اوكي هاك المكان ما يشوفه فالنظره الشرعية بس الويه شو هالعبط






> ربي يخليك فعيونه اجمل نساء الدنيا
> 
> اللهم آمين



امين يارب

اختي لا اتضايقين عمرج ولا تتأثرين بكلامه ابدا
كوني واثقة من عمرج ولا تعطيه مجال من البداية يتمصخر ويعلق

----------


## غلا الشامسي

*قوليله الموضه جي هالايام 

البناتالحين يدورن اشياء اتسمر هالمنطقه 

وبيصدق 

ههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## سانو

الحمدلله ريلي مآ قآلي شي 

مع انه انآ يضآيقني هالشي 
وأحاول ما أراويه بس هو جاف وقالي عااااادي ليش ما تراويني عشان اللون مومشكلة
وجربت كريمآت بس تعبت مآ شي فآيده 
جان اطنش والله كريم خخ

----------


## uae334

استغفرك ربي واتوب اليك^^

----------


## جرح وحداوي

امممم انا من رااي طنشي وقوليلة لو تباني وتحبني صدق بتباني كيف ماانا وبعد حاولي تاخذي الكريمات اللي قلتي عنها انها تفتح ومن تفتح المنطقة حاولي اديرين بالج على نفسج يعني وقتالحر لاتلبسين الملابس الداخلية الضيقة حاولي تكوون فضفاضة عشان الاحتكاك تراه ياثر وبالتوفيق

----------


## همس البحوور

شوفي الغالية اكليه بقشوره يعني من الحين ابدي حملة الانتقادات مثلا قولي حقه ليش شعرك مب ناعم مثلا ليش خشمك مادري شوفيه بيبدأ يشك بنفسه وبينسى ينتقدج ويوم مابيجاوب عليج لأنه في نقص قوليله انت ماتقدر ترمس هاذي خلقة ربك

----------


## ندى الاماراتية

انا اذا ريلي علق على شي في شكلي اقوله لا تعيب على خلقة الله .. الله خلقني جذي وانا حلوة

----------


## أم اليمامه

الله يعينك أختي
تعرفين حاولي تكوني المطنقه دايما جافه ورطبيها بسودو كريم اذا تعرفينه صحيح ما بتبيض وايد بس راح يتغيرولو حاجه بسيطه
بعدين انا احس نظافه المنطقه اهم من لونها 
وبعد في حركه انا اسويها برغم انه زوجي عمره مع علق على لون المنطقه تعرفي شو يبي كريم اساس الي ينحط على الجسم بالاعراس علي لمعه وفي ريحه حلوه
من كلارنكس حطي بالمنطقه وبالبكيني راح يتغير اللون مع لمعه وايد بتلفت انتباهه الحركه وبينشغل عن لون السمار

جربي وعسى تفيد

----------


## ام سلوم ^^

ويه الحمدلله ريلي لين يومي ما قالي والله قفطه ... ما يشوفوون اعمااارهم ويلسوون يحطون ع الحريم 

بس اكيد النظافه والعنايه مهمه ... وانا بقولج ع سري احط بودره بيبي جونسووون من اظهر من الحمام وانتي

بكرامه هههههههههه ^_* شوه انسوووي لازم نخفي العيوووب بس انا المنطقه هااي مب وااايد اسمر من جسمي 

يعني تقدرين اتقولين اغمج بشوووي بس وااااي ع الرياااايل لازم يحطمووون الحريم ...

----------


## moon soon

> في كريم اسمه ساوش بيتش لتفتيح المناطق الحساسه يعرضون في عالم التسووق 
> 
> وشفت وحده حاطه موضووع تمدح ها الكريم 
> 
> بس عناتي في ذمتي انا ما استخدمت ها الكريم بس سمعت عنه وحبيت افيدج




انا استخدمت هالكريم الصراحه وايد فتحت المنطقه و بعد استخدمت كريم بزلين لتفتيح المناطق الحساسه وايد حلو و يعطي لون مثل الاساس و بعد فيه فكره روووووعه و موقته يعني بتخفف من هالشيء 

اذا عندج بودي لوشن ماركه حلوه لعطر مثل كارتير و شانيل بس تكون ريحه هاديه فتحي العلبه و اذا عندج كريم اساس ما تبينه صبيه في علبه اللوشن بس طبعا العلبه ما تكون متروسه يعني اقل عن النص و ترسي العلبه بالكريم الاساس و خلطي عدل يعني رجي العلبه زين لين يختلط اللون زين و الله يا بنات احطها في كل مكان احسه اسمر عن جسمي المنطقة الحساسه تفتح وايد و الريحه خبال و الركب و الموخره و الابط حتى لو تبين ريحه احلى حطيني كم نقطه دهن عود و ادعيلي 

سوي هالسر و بشريني 


و بعد ما سويت ليزر بعد فتح اكثر و احس اني مرتاحه الحمد الله بعد تحت البجايم النوم لا تلبسين اندروير احسن خليه يتهوا حليله مسكين دوم مسكر عليه انا تحت البجايم ما البس شيء تحته الا ايام الدوره طبعا

----------


## مجنونة ريلها

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه والله في ردود هلكتني ضحك الصراحه 


صدج الريايل مناكر فيهم منكر الثعلب يعني هم من بياضهم شو يلقووا مرة من البياض 
هاي طبيعة الحرمة مسكينة هالمنطقة كم بتتتحمل قوليله انت تبا راحتك فيها والدورة الشهرية تاخذ راحتها كم يوم فيها والحمل والولاده تاخذ مدتها فيها كم بتتحمل وكل ها تبوونها بيضاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء حليب خاف الله ولاتحرجون الحريم حليلهم 


والله الرياييل من بياضهم عاد مرة ردي عليه وقوليله من بياض جسمك انت بعدددد لاتسمحيله يستغلج من البداية وردي عليه خوووووووو لاتسكتين 

أقوى شي

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

والله يقهرووني الرياييل ،،، الحين خليتيني احاااتي الموضوع  :Frown:  كلنا نفس الحاله يعني جونا مايساااعد

----------


## آم آلـ غ ـلآ

عادي حبيبتي اغلب البنات جي مب بس انتي ..
وحتى هم يعانون من نفس المشكله ..
طنشي ولاتحطين ف بالج يوم بيقولج شي قولي جسمي وعايبني لاتبينيله انج مضايقه عادي بي كوول:d

----------


## **أم غزلان**

ريلج بعد الله يهداه

انا اللهم لا حسد ريلي يحبني خسفه ولا حلوه كشه ولا مرتبه فديته عمره ماعلق على شكلي ولا جسمي ويوم حملت اخسفيت وايد بس والله ماقال ولا شي 


الله يعينج والله ماتخيل ريلي يقولي جي بتعقد ....

----------


## حرفm

ويه ويه ماتخيل ريلي جيه يقولي ..
احس بقفط وبستحي وبعدين يمكن اعصب ههههههههه 

بس عادي حطي بودرة ^_^

----------


## still night

قوليله ليش شايف امي اجنبية ولا ابوي لبناني مثلا وبعدين من حلاتهم هم بروحهم اخس واخس الله يهديهم تفكيرهم تافه خلوا كل شي ويركزون على شي واحد وتافه...

----------


## Bent RAK

الله يعينج ..

فعلاً موضوع محرج ..

----------


## ℓσηєℓу ©

.. الله يعينج .. 

.. حاولي انج تهوينها عشان ماتسمر أكثر ..

----------


## ام داليا

شوفى حبيبتى امسح فى كريم اساسي يعنى فاونديشن بيتحسن شوى الوضع

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

> لا تحاتييين
> 
> قولي له يعني من بيااااااضك والله ي قهروون مايجوفون اعمارهم 
> 
> يعني نحن شو بأيدنااااااااااااااا حملو وربوو وماعرف شوو اخرتها يبون كل شي عللى مزاجهم
> 
> خاطري بس اعرف شو بيححلصوون لو كان ابيض الله يهديييييييييييييييييهم


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الصراحة ضحكتيني من كل قلبي 
صادقة والله بجملة خاطري اعرف شو بيحصلووون لو كان ابيض هههههههههههههه

خيبة تخيبهم 0000 كما يقلون ما حصلوش في الورد عيب قالوا يحمر الخدين هههههههههههه

----------


## زلال2008

قوليله عايبتني اهم شي المضمون  :Big Grin:

----------


## غرم

ماله معنى يقول اصلا الا اذا كان يبي يفتعل شي من لاشي 

انا ماجوف فيه مجال للنقاش صراحة هذا اللي قاصر اي اقول لي ليش وليش وانا توني عروس

ماعليج منه وخلج واثقة في عمرج

الريال اللي يحب الوحده صج مايطرق لمواضيع سطحية مثل هذي بالعكس يحب زوجته باللي فيها ..

----------


## سميرة الاميرة

اختي انا بساعدج وما اقولج هذا الكلام الا من خبره انا مريت فيها وللحين تراني مذهولة من النتيجة وما ابغيلك الا تدعيلي الله يشفي بنتي الصغيرة الله يسلمج اولا بخبرج عن اللي صار لي انا بالصيف سافرت ويوم ييت التهابات وحساسية كلها من الحمامات وما خليت دواء وعلاج الا سويته ودكتورة الا وزرتها وعقب رحت الصيدلية بروحي وخبرتها عن الحالة وعطتني دواء وحدة بوحدة اختفت عني الحساسية وعقب اشيريت دواء دايا استعمله للالتهابات الخارجية بس هذه المره حطيته مكان المنطقه البيكيني وتميت احطه كمن يوم وعقب وقفته بس وقت سبوحي صرت افرك المنطقة وبدون صابون ويلطلع لج الجلد البني فضيع وانا من مده كنت حامل والاسوداد باقي مكانه بس اقولج بياض فضيع ومره كانوا البنات كاتبين عن كريم ينخلط من كريم دوف انا جربته ما فادني لكن خلطته مع الكريم الثاني والنتيجه بياض جنان والحين بكتبلج اسم الثلاث كريمات وتحطيهن بالدور الاول canestene والثاني diprolene والثالث betnovate اللون البرتقالي جريبيه يا اختي وما بتندمي ابدااااااااااااا صراحه اول كانت سواد وما احبها اما الحين استانس يوم اشيل بالحلاوة تطلع جنان بس انت باشري بشراء الكريمات واي استفسار انا جاهزة ارجوا من الاخوات قراءة الرد لانهم بيستفيدوا منه بعد .

----------


## حنان الهاجري

جان رديتي عليه وقلتيله انت المنطقه الي عندك ما تلاحظها اسمر عن باقي الجسم 
قوليله انا كنت اتحرا عمري انا بس جيه لين ما بحثت بالنت وسالت ربيعاتي واتضح ان نحن العرب والنسلمبن كلنا جيه عشان نحن نغتسل ونطهر هالمناطق بالماي عقب ما نطلع من الحمام 
والاجنبيات طبعا يدشون الحمام ويتنشفون بالكلينكس والسلام 
قوليله تفصل الحرمة اللي عندها المنطقه سمرا بس نظيفه وطاهره ومعطرة بدهن العود والمسك ولا اللي عندها المنطقه تلق بياض بس ملشي طهاره وكلها بكتيريا وفطريات والعياذ بالله؟ 

انا مثلا استحي من ريلي عن يشوف سمار هالمنطقه بس عمره. ما قال لي ليش وليش ونحن كملنا 7 ينين زواج والحمد لله 
بس احاول قد ما اقدر ادور خلطات وسوالف تبيضها والله المستعان 
هاي افلام الوصخ تخرب الشباب وتفتح عيونهم

----------


## صلاتى حياتى

اختى لا تهتمين بكلامه وردى عليه بثقه وحتى الاجانب عندهم هالمكان مب ابيض

انا اختى ماشاءالله ثلجه وتشتكى من هالمكان تقول لونه بنى فاتح لانه نتنظف ونتعدل الحمدلله 
لكن مو الخليجيات بس الا كل الحريم فديتكم

----------


## نعمة النسيان

عادي لاتهتمين عزيزتي نحن مو مثل الاجانب مايتنظفون لان هالمنطقة تبغي تنشيف تام بالسشوار بعد كل غسله تتخيلين بس عشان ماتتكاثر الفطريات والروائح الغير مرغوب فيها ...

----------


## ساحرة البشرf

الغالب يعاني من هالمشكلة
انا منهم
بس انا بعدني مو معرسة
الله يعيني من تعليقات ريلي المستقبل هههههههههههههههههههه
موفقة

----------


## دلوعه حمودي

> اختي انا بساعدج وما اقولج هذا الكلام الا من خبره انا مريت فيها وللحين تراني مذهولة من النتيجة وما ابغيلك الا تدعيلي الله يشفي بنتي الصغيرة الله يسلمج اولا بخبرج عن اللي صار لي انا بالصيف سافرت ويوم ييت التهابات وحساسية كلها من الحمامات وما خليت دواء وعلاج الا سويته ودكتورة الا وزرتها وعقب رحت الصيدلية بروحي وخبرتها عن الحالة وعطتني دواء وحدة بوحدة اختفت عني الحساسية وعقب اشيريت دواء دايا استعمله للالتهابات الخارجية بس هذه المره حطيته مكان المنطقه البيكيني وتميت احطه كمن يوم وعقب وقفته بس وقت سبوحي صرت افرك المنطقة وبدون صابون ويلطلع لج الجلد البني فضيع وانا من مده كنت حامل والاسوداد باقي مكانه بس اقولج بياض فضيع ومره كانوا البنات كاتبين عن كريم ينخلط من كريم دوف انا جربته ما فادني لكن خلطته مع الكريم الثاني والنتيجه بياض جنان والحين بكتبلج اسم الثلاث كريمات وتحطيهن بالدور الاول canestene والثاني diprolene والثالث betnovate اللون البرتقالي جريبيه يا اختي وما بتندمي ابدااااااااااااا صراحه اول كانت سواد وما احبها اما الحين استانس يوم اشيل بالحلاوة تطلع جنان بس انت باشري بشراء الكريمات واي استفسار انا جاهزة ارجوا من الاخوات قراءة الرد لانهم بيستفيدوا منه بعد .


وين احصل هالكريمات ونخلطهم ولا شو بليز حبيبتي واضحي اكثر وجزاج الله خير

----------


## الحلا كاسيني

قولي له كل البنات جي وهوشو دراه هههههههههههههههه

----------


## **سكون الليل**

قوليله هالشي طبيعي

والله يعينج اختي

بس صدق ما اعتقد حد عنده هالمنطقة بيضا مثل الجسم

----------


## تسونامي

gmare
خخخخخخخخخخخخ ضحكني ردج 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



اولا انتي ليش تفتحين الليتات سوي جو دووم شموع البطاريات افضل عرفتيها من شموع النار تخوف

لليتات الرومانسيه الابجوره ........الظلمه يمدحونها مثل الاستغمايه ابحث وتحسس

----------


## ضياء الايمان

مايعيبهم العيب ولا صيام في ريب

----------


## 4 فصول

ليش الريال دايما يحاول يطلع عيوب في الحرمة ولو الحرمة قالتله شي يكفخها ويذلها 
الله يهديه

----------


## حلوة واموره

انا استخدمت ساوث بيتش بس مثل ما قلتي النتيجة مؤقته
انتي استخدميه دايما ولا تحسسينه انج مظايقه من هالشي للاسف الرياييل يطالعون الافلام ويقارنونا ابهم 
انا احس ان السبب من الملابس الداخلية والكلوت اذا كان ظيق وتلبسينه دايما يسبب السواد
احيانا لا تلبسين كلوت عشان تخففين من الاحتكاك

----------


## المغتربة

عادي حبوووبة

اصلا معظمنا جي

و اصلا ردي عليه بطريقة حلوة يعني انت مول مسكت المنطقة عندك تلق من البياض  :Big Grin:  انا جي رديت و اعطي كاش ولا اشل ف خاطريه << جان يقفط و خسي يعلق عليه  :12 (43):  :12 (43): 

و عادي ولا تشيلين ف خاطرج و تزعلين 


حافظي ع نظافة المنطقة و شيليها بلييزر او حلاوة مرة ف الشهر مع الغسول و الاهتمام و استخدمي كريمات التفتيح مرتين ف اليوم و بتلقين نتيجة حلوة  :12 (54):

----------


## مرت حبيبها

الجمام المغربي يساعد .. و بعد الحلاوة .. يقولون اتشل السواد .. بس ما جربت

أنا بين فترة و فترة أسوي حمام مغربي .و بعدد الحمام المغربي حظي لج كريم تفتيح مثل اللي الأخت ذكرته ساوث بيج .. أكيد في مفعول لأنه غالي و في الصيدليات ... 
أنا استخدمه بس فترة بسيطة .. ما استمريت عليه .. بس مفعوله زين .. استمري عليه شهر و عقب شوفي النتيجة

----------


## سامبا سامبا

لا اله الا الله

----------


## Cute Vip

صدق انه يحرج بصراحة
الله يهديه

----------


## MEAN-GIRL

حبيبتي اصلا السبب الرئيسي للسمار او السواد في هالمنطقه هو الماي 
الحمدلله احنا كمسلمين نغتسل و مو مثل الناس الوصخه اللي ما تحط ماي
فأنتي بطريقه حلوه لمحي لريلج انه السمار في هالمنطقه بسبب نظافتج ..
وبالنسبه لللريال اللي يقول لا المفروض المنطقه تكون بيضه على وردي تراه شايف النت و الخربطان اللي اصلن كله ميك اب و اخفاء عيوب و فوتوشوب ..وادا شايف عالطبيعه لا سمح الله تراها وحده من هالوصخات اللي ما يتغسلون...

----------


## um brok

> لا تحاتييين
> 
> قولي له يعني من بيااااااضك والله ي قهروون مايجوفون اعمارهم 
> 
> يعني نحن شو بأيدنااااااااااااااا حملو وربوو وماعرف شوو اخرتها يبون كل شي عللى مزاجهم
> 
> خاطري بس اعرف شو بيححلصوون لو كان ابيض الله يهديييييييييييييييييهم


ههههههههههههه موتني ضحك جوابها 
جددد

----------


## نونه دلوعه

للرفع

----------


## الوزيره7

الغاليه ... لا تتضايجين ولا شي ... جوليله استخدمنت واايد اشيا بس يبالها وقت .. في من الريايل واايد يعلقون وفي منهم ما يعلقون . على حسب الريال ؟ وخليه يشاركج يعني عنده حل خليه ايبلج . 
انا ريلي يوم يحصل شي ايبلي وايبله يمكن عشان ما اتحسس خخخخخخ الله يخليه لي ان شالله  :12 (88):

----------


## [..دانــة..]

خلي ضخصيتج قوية وواثقة في نفسج ،،
ترا لا تغترين بيجوف برع منوه اللي تلق بياض هناك ..!

كلميه بأسلوب وقوليله مب حلوه يعلق ع مثل هالأمور لأنه أكيد هو مب بياضه مشع بعد !
للأسف أغلب الشباب متأثره أفكارهم بأشياء وهميه مالها وجود ،،،
خليج واقعيه وخذيه بالتفاهم ،، شوه بتسوين عيل يوم بتربين وبيكون عندج عيال ! كيف تعتقدين جسمج بيتغير؟!
لازم يكون بينكم تفاهم وتواصل بهالموضوع ،، خبريه عن شعورج ومخاوفج ،، واذا كلامه يجرحج كوني صريحه معاه حتى ينتبه المره اليايه

----------


## طبعي جذيه

الله المستعان :11:

----------


## Scarlet Fever

حبيبتي قوليله لاني مسلمه طاهره اتغسل بماي وهو اللي يغمج الجلد مب نفس الاجنبيات .. امسح واربح ونجاسه ولوعة جبد.. عشان جي المنطقه عندهم فاتحه لانه ما يمسها الماي دايما.. عذرا ع الكلام.. بس فعلا .. هذا هو السبب ومثل ما قالو البنات بسبب حرارة الجو.. قوليله تباالمنطقه فاتحه واكون نجسه ولا طاهره والمكان غامج؟؟ عاد هو له حرية الاختيار -_- 
ولا تضيقين بعمرج فديتج والسموحه

----------


## بنت يماحي

هذا عادي حبيبتي يبغي يغيضك 
لن الحرمه ابيض من الريال دائما 
والريال يهتم في المنظر اكثر من الجوهر 

ما بيتم وايد على هذا الحال 
في كريم تقشير زين وايد واسمه (VICHY) _Bi_wHITE)

----------


## اهلين و سهلين

غناتي لو قالج قولي هذا من الله
و صكي الموضوع

----------


## لا تسافر

الحين يعني هم اللي يلقون من البياض والله جي قولي له و بيقفط من الخاطر

----------


## ريح الشمال777

قولي له جيه 
ان الاجانب الي منطقة عندهم ورديه وبيضها لانهم ما يتغسلوووون بالماي ابدا حتى لو راحوا الحمام وخلصوا شغلهم بس مسحوا المنطقة بالكلينكس لان ما يستخدمون الماي وثاني شي 24 ساعه المنطقه عندهم كاشفينها 
اما نحن من النظافة الزايده واستخدام الماي والمنطقة اصلا نحن نحافظ عليها مثل ما نحافظ على عيونها 
وثاني شي دايما تخيلي المنطقه مثل الفراشه مثل ما كانت تقول لنا المحاضره (ناعمة الهاشمي ) مثل الفراشه والفراشه شي جميل مب شي قبيح وانتي عشان تحببينه في ها الشي انتي لازم تقتنعين ان المنطقه جميله ومش محتاجه اي شي 
وصدقيني ما في لا كريم ولا سكراب ولا عمليه تبيض المكان

----------

